# 2010 Toyota prius bad wheel bearing



## chrisasst (Oct 24, 2013)

I have bad wheel bearings in my 2010 prius. Has anyone dealt with these on this car before?  The repair shop says these on this car is very labor intensive and difficult to get out. 
Aren't the wheel bearings inside the hub? Could I just replace the Hub if the bearings are a pain to get out?


----------



## TMonter (Oct 25, 2013)

chrisasst said:


> I have bad wheel bearings in my 2010 prius. Has anyone dealt with these on this car before?  The repair shop says these on this car is very labor intensive and difficult to get out.
> Aren't the wheel bearings inside the hub? Could I just replace the Hub if the bearings are a pain to get out?



I'd do some more research and find out more on your own. Wheel bearings shouldn't be going bad in only 3 years unless you have a LOT of miles on it already.


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2013)

autozone lists the part at $624.99.  You'd need two if both up front are bad (I'm assuming the front is what is bad, didn't check the price for the rears).

pen


----------



## chrisasst (Oct 26, 2013)

TMonter said:


> I'd do some more research and find out more on your own. Wheel bearings shouldn't be going bad in only 3 years unless you have a LOT of miles on it already.



It has 88k...


pen said:


> autozone lists the part at $624.99.  You'd need two if both up front are bad (I'm assuming the front is what is bad, didn't check the price for the rears).
> 
> pen



I think I saw that. The advanced Auto parts has one for around $165.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't feel bad - I had a bad front wheel bearing on my Ford Flex at 42K. Common on them.


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 26, 2013)

you need to hit priuschat.com  You'll find a ridiculous amount of info there & likely have someone walk you through the process.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 26, 2013)

The car is smart, it don't like Giants fans


----------



## TMonter (Oct 26, 2013)

chrisasst said:


> It has 88k...
> 
> 
> I think I saw that. The advanced Auto parts has one for around $165.



Still 88k shouldn't be enough to have the wheel bearings go bad. Something else is amiss, have you looked to see if there was a recall on wheel bearings for that year?


----------



## chrisasst (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, my father in law and I took out the wheel hub today. We had to torch half of the hub out because it was just so stuck in there.  It has two bearings in it. One closest to the wheel and one on the rear of the hub. The one on the rear was completely chewed up and gone. We have to some more work on it. There is a ring on the back side where the hub was that look dented. So we have to some how take off the half shaft ( or whatever it is ) to take that ring off.  That will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Dustin92 (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow- only 88k? My 2003 Chevy Impala has 172,000 miles and is still on 3 out of 4 original. I think one of the back ones might be starting to go bad but oh well. It will get replaced when it gets loud, its just starting to hum a little. I love the car though, and will keep fixing it until it can't be fixed anymore. By far the most reliable vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you hit any curbs with the car lately?  I hear more wheel bearing failure these days on the car forums.


----------



## gfreek (Nov 16, 2013)

So I assume it's the front axle bearing...I have 45K on my 2011 Prius.  So far so good... Yes it seems like wheel bearings are not lasting very long any more...my son's  VW  Jetta, 80K,  rear bearings,   Rav 4,  85K,  front bearings.   Used to get double the miles on bearings...Good luck and let us know how it goes..


----------

